
Gig workers find it harder to make money as unemployment drives up competition - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/26/gig-workers-compete-with-jobless-americans-for-work-as-600-boost-ends.html
======
altacc
Unfortunately not much of a surprise. Gig work is the technologically enabled
version of people sitting on street corners waiting for someone to drive up in
a truck and offer them ad hoc work. There's more people on the virtual street
corner now and the companies hold all the power, showing very little, or no,
loyalty to their ad hoc "employees".

------
xupybd
Gig work is always going to lower the bar to entry and simultaneously raise
the amount of competition. The real way to make money is find a niche that
artificially prevents competition. Something with a government mandated
qualification always helps.

